# Getting ready for show question



## emmahannah (Jun 26, 2013)

Our county fair is 8 days away. Chickens have been sprayed for mites (have not found any). 

How many days before show do you wash your chickens? We are showing bantam black Orphs and Salmon Faveroles.

Last

L


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Some people do it a week b4 and wash them a couple of times and do touch ups the night b4. Some people only do it the day b4 its wt evr ur preference is really!


----------



## emmahannah (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Danielle, after I posted I saw your previous post. 

They are staying quite clean where they are right now but I thought I had heard something about the week before so their natural oils had time to come back. Not sure if I read that or if I'm imagining it.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Well thts sounds bout right lol mine dont stay clean so im gonna do it a couple of times lol my white roo is yellow


----------

